# Cltalopram



## stephen2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

I would like to know if Cltalopram has helped any one with dp as I'm slightly consornd about taking it?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Helped me alot with anxiety and low mood which in turn helped with DP symptoms


----------



## stephen2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks eddy


----------



## Big Ben (Dec 8, 2013)

I have been on it for 10 years. Helps with racing thoughts and depression. I have heard taken with Lamotrigine it can help DPD but I am waiting for my psychiatrist visit to discuss this.


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi this is my second week on 20mg of Celexa (citalopram) it I've noticed a decrease in my anxiety. My hands and body don't get as sweaty as they used due the anxiety, I am more calm and this is just the beginning  This is my first time ever taking a medication and i honestly think you should give it a try, you never know.


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

I took citalopram for about 6 months - maybe more, and I didn't notice any difference. It didn't help with DP nor did it alter my mood in any noticeable way. But drugs effect each person differently.


----------



## stephen2009 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks guys well I think I'm gonna give them a shot and see what happens


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

Let's us know how it goes, good luck!


----------

